# 3rd PAD Post for the Week of January 8-14, 2007



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'm filling in for Dorado-Mahi this week 'cause he is out of town. Here is the low-down from last weeks post.

Post your best/favorite image from the previous week. See Rich99's original post (http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...ad.php?t=101580) for more info. No explanation of your image should be used. Just post the image. Let it speak for itself. Try to get it posted before the middle of the following week. No more photo posts after Wednesday from the past week.

Remember to ONLY use constructive criticism. Don't simply say you like it or hate it. Explain what you like/dislike about it, then add what might help it to be better image in a positive way. If you like an image and want to know how it was done, just ask. That is a great way to learn as well.

I'll start it off with another "group shot" of the birds.
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

*yes to CC*


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The original comments that started this idea...are no longer LINKED.

I've re-printed them below... Richg99
*******************************************************

*A daily picture idea for 2007* 
On another forum, I read about a "daily picture" as an exercise to broaden one's viewpoint. Forcing yourself to take a good shot every day, no matter whether it rains or shines; cold or hot...may help creativity.

I decided to do it myself for 2007, and I will pick the best picture of each week, then each month. At the end of the year, I should have 12 decent shots for my scrapbook.

It did work, since I decided to do it ....starting yesterday..and I forced myself to find something interesting to save today.

Just thought I'd share. Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

An aside - is there any particular reason why that post is no longer linked? Is there a time out or something, or do old links simply get archived and have to be searched another way? I'm wondering if this happens to all threads, or if it is a one off. Does anyone know?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't know...Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Sorry about the bad link. I didn't even test it. Thanks Rich for the post. Surely womeone will post some ice cicles before the week is out. 
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Paige January 07*

My other grandaughter at ballet lessons...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I guess I am out if I am supposed to post 1/8-1/14 pics as for some reason I did not take any those days. Bad of me, I know!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Charles I started this crazy idea... and I am not getting out to take pictures every day, either. I spent the weekend in Carrolton with my son and family. That is where I took the one I posted. Rich


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

richg99 said:


> Charles I started this crazy idea... and I am not getting out to take pictures every day, either. I spent the weekend in Carrolton with my son and family. That is where I took the one I posted. Rich


If I can "cheat" by a day or two either way I may come up with something.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Heres mine. It was pretty chilly hunting this morning and i noticed that some shells had frozen together.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Cheating a bit as this was taken on the 7th:



[Click for larger version.]

Comments and criticism welcome.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Mike; I like the picture...I would have preferred AF(if used) on the first pair of birds instead of the center of the frame if thats the case...I can dig the scene though
Koru...I also like your picture..The main web brings your eye right to the center..NICE
Rich..I like your B+W..its simple but nice...For that pic I would have liked to of seen more contrast in the upper part of the forehead and hair... (maybe I cant tell because of size of pic?) Good facial expression though..
Bluegill+Charles Helm......Both nice simple pics


One thing I have been noticing is that people are being quick to post a pic but jumping ship when its CRITIQUE time......
Personally I cant give you the professional terminology that some of the photographers can about what to correct on your PAD but can give you my personal opionion.(which is why these threads were designed) I would however like to see some more involvement from not only the people looking at the thread but more importantly the people posting pics on the thread........COMPRENDE........RYAN


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Winter Bird*

Yes on CC. (I don't know what kind of bird this is.)


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

DWF, I appreciate the comments on the pictures that I post. However, I may not critique everyone's photos every week. I will try if I think I have something constructive to say, but can't promise I will every time. With that being said, here we go!  

MT, I like the DOF on this one, the gulls look like soldiers standing at attention.
Koru, That is a cool pic. I like the focus being in the center of the shot. I also like the moisture on the webs, it gives them more dimension.
Rich, That is a nice pensive pose. The B&W gives the shot a lot of character.
Bluegill, nice colors and composition. I like the ice.
Charles, Nice composition, and I like the olive drab, nice contrast with the gun.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Just back from San Antonio... that was one long drive until I hit Columbus. Anyway here's my late last week's entry. Thanks for posting up this weeks PAD Mike. Some good looking images posted.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dorado-Mahi vbmenu_register("postmenu_967094", true);

Great looking photo. I like the dog and toy sharpness with background slightly blurred.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Chica...Very nice.I like it alot..Very fluent picture....

Dorado- I love the originality of your frames.Its very authentic. Even if you post a simple but crisp image your frame and picture always come together hand in hand..Cool..

I understand what your saying CHICA about responding to all of the images that are posted..
I was just trying to illustrate the fact that really NO CRITIQUES have been going on.(but I have been gone for a week?) 
Personally If I post a pic I would like to know whats wrong with it..Through the eyes of somebody else...I believe thats the emphasis of the "PAD" is to post a pic that you would like to be critiqued...RIGHT?
Well good day to yall..Imma head home for the evening.....RYAN


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Dances With Fish said:


> I understand what your saying CHICA about responding to all of the images that are posted..
> I was just trying to illustrate the fact that really NO CRITIQUES have been going on.(but I have been gone for a week?)
> Personally If I post a pic I would like to know whats wrong with it..Through the eyes of somebody else...I believe thats the emphasis of the "PAD" is to post a pic that you would like to be critiqued...RIGHT?
> Well good day to yall..Imma head home for the evening.....RYAN


I agree Ryan. You are right. I hadn't even noticed if anyone was posting or commenting to tell you the truth. I haven't been going online as much as usual.
You have a great evening as well!
Holy cow, I just figured out what type of bird that is, a Cedar Waxwing! :birthday2


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> I'll start it off with another "group shot" of the birds.
> Mike


I like the compostion and use of perspective that causes the picture to flow from right to left and back into the frame. Much better than a squared-off shot. I am not sure if I would prefer more depth of field so that all the birds were in more crisp focus or if the shallower DOF enhances the prespective effect.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Koru said:


>


Interesting compostion that makes me want to see if I can draw a line between the webs in such a way that they are mirror images, even if one side of the mirror is folded up at some angle. I think for me it would be enhanced if the focus was on one of the webs, but it may have been difficult to achieve the effect that way.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

chicapesca said:


> Yes on CC. (I don't know what kind of bird this is.)


I really like the extra dimension that the ice adds to the twigs and leaves -- it creates some interesting refractive and color effects. Very nice composition.


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

*Cedar Waxwing*



chicapesca said:


> Yes on CC. (I don't know what kind of bird this is.)


The bird is a Cedar Waxwing. What you don't see in the picture are the wing feathers. The tips of the wing feathers have a red "tip" that looks as though it was dipped in red wax. That's where the bird gets its name.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you for the comments on my spider web photo. I enjoy taking photos of webs all year around and it's interesting and helpful to hear your thoughts.

Mike, I adore your seagull group shot. Each time I see it I end up giggling. It is as if they planned to stand there like that and I expect them to suddenly sing like a chorus at any moment. A wonderful shot of a moment in time that has great interest. I like the angle you took the photo on, my eye sweeps along fine. I don't know how this could be improved... perhaps (with my near no knowledge) something along the lines of more focus through the whole line (if that is possible)? Great photo! 

Rich, I love the photo of Paige. I always like seeing people photos in black and white. It has a certain appeal for me.  I love this 'moment in time', her whole body language says so much. My only quibble is that this photo seems slightly out of focus (or is it my monitor?). Apart from that, I love it. 

bluegill addict, you haven't specified if you want a constructive critique or not, so I'll simply say that I like this photo and why. I like the angles of the shells. I like the colours of the grasses and how the gold at the end of the shells seems to enhance the browns and give the red a lift. I hope it wasn't too cold while you were out and about taking photos. Thanks for joining in the forum, I look forward to seeing more of your photos. 

Charles, I like this photo too. I like how you've cropped it, it seems to suit the length of the gun. You have a photo that's begging me to ask questions about what's within the image. Why the different bullets? Do they all work in the same gun? What do you use this gun for? Okay the only negative I have is that the things you've used for the background, don't quite cover it all - the area to the top left could have had more tarp or whatever it is that you've used. Apart from that, I really like this photo. Thanks for sharing. 

Liz, that's a beautiful photo and each time I look at it I see more details I missed the previous time around. That bird sure must have had cold tootsies whilst hanging onto that ice laden branch. brrr No wonder he's all fluffed up! The only thing I find to critique is the red leaf. That's the feature in this photo that catches my eye first. If it had been a little more offset, or perhaps slightly toned down (sacriledge I know  ) then my eye would stay longer with the bird. I feel that the leaf is a great photo in itself. I am envious of the clarity of this photo. Beautiful. 

Ray, interesting photo. I like how the red of the frizbee is picked up in the collar and in the leaf below. Almost a direct line between the three. Two things I'm not sure about. 1. I would have liked to have seen the whole tail - boy is that nitpicking or what??? and 2. I'm not sure about the angle of the dog's head or his eyes. I know that what you have is a real photo. I'm simply not sure if that particular view of eyes is appealing. Do you understand what I mean?



Awesome photos everyone. I can't wait until next week's batch!



Happy shooting.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Koru said:


> Charles, I like this photo too. I like how you've cropped it, it seems to suit the length of the gun. You have a photo that's begging me to ask questions about what's within the image. Why the different bullets? Do they all work in the same gun? What do you use this gun for? Okay the only negative I have is that the things you've used for the background, don't quite cover it all - the area to the top left could have had more tarp or whatever it is that you've used. Apart from that, I really like this photo. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the comments. I agree that I ran out of background -- only so many backpacks and so forth available to cover the dining room table! I need to think about that next time. Sometimes when you are focused on the main portion of the image you do not see the corners in the viewfinder.

The loaded cartrides are a couple of different types for the rifle, some Winchester soft points (510 grains) and some Federal Premium with Woodleigh Solids (500 grains), plus some empty brass. You can hunt pretty much anything on earth with the .458 Winchester Magnum, although I imagine it would get a bit tiresome for gophers!


----------

